# Edward Stillingfleet



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2006)

Edward Stillingfleet, English Divine (April 17, 1635 -- March 27, 1699), was a scholarly and irenic Anglican bishop. Although engaged in some controversies with John Owen, Richard Baxter, John Howe, and later, John Locke, he wrote in favor of compromises with Presbyterians and other nonconformists (_Irenicum_, 1659). He also wrote _Rational Account of the Protestant Religion_; and _Origines Sacrae_; _Origines Britannicae_, among other works. He was a patron of Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

Timothy Goodwin, _The Life and Character of that Eminent and Learned Prelate, Dr. Edward Stillingfleet, Lord Bishop of Worcester_


----------

